
Angled rotors let drone fly in any orientation (and play catch) - lisper
http://newatlas.com/fetching-drone-catch-ball/49796/
======
ge96
Man that is insane, how it's able to predict and catch the ball wow.

reminds me of the drone with onboard laser system it was like a 3D plane with
it's agility/wingloading and it could fly through an underground parking
lot...

[https://youtu.be/kYs215TgI7c?t=2m9s](https://youtu.be/kYs215TgI7c?t=2m9s)

------
convolvatron
that looks very cool and well controlled.

since the rotors are at fixed positions some of the thrust be in opposition to
other rotors. isn't that wasteful?

~~~
slackingoff2017
Eh, drone flight is already pretty inefficient so it might not make much of a
difference.

Regular RC heli's are much more efficient than quadrocopters, I have no idea
why the quads "won" popularity-wise

~~~
WildGreenLeave
Probably because flying a drone is easy while flying a heli is extremely
difficult. In the end the biggest part of the people flying drones won't be
able to fly a heli.

~~~
slackingoff2017
It's only easy to control because of electronic gyros and control. Without
those a quad would be more unflyable than a hell.

I'm not sure why the automatic control systems haven't made their way to
regular helis

~~~
nomel
They have, even in the mini copters, like the Nano CPX, for $99. This doesn't
have the self leveling, but I think that's a much harder problem with a heli
at a reasonable angle.

